

What freelancers’ directories do you use? - a12b

I am asking that question, because next month I plan to work as a Ruby on Rails freelancer. I am intresting by both feedbacks from freelancers and recruiters. It would be great to exclude sites with reverse auctions systems from the discussion.
======
a12b
Looks like there is no nice freelancers directory.

I found some, but not exactly what I was expecting. So, I am going to start
building my own. I will post updates if some people are interested.

~~~
filvdg
Do you want to work

\- time and material? contact agencies that specialize in
freelance/contracting

\- Well defined projects ? find requests for tender in freelance market places
/ contact potential customers directly

Thats what I do in Europe ...

------
MrBra
I'd like to know some of those as well...

